# I need workshop ideas and information. Show off your shop.



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

About 8 months ago, I had a tree fall on my shop. Fortunately, nothing inside was injured, but the barn really suffered. I've spent the last 8 months restoring the barn to a brand new condition. I've spent a small fortune on it, but it'll be well worth it.

So, now in the spring, I'm going to completely redo the setup on the inside. Right now, it is completely gutted with the exception of an old bench and a miter center. I still have to stud, insulate, and OSB sheet the interior.

Anyway, I've been looking through some workshops, trying to get some ideas… and what I've learned is WOW this site is big… lol.

*If you have something in your shop that you like or are proud of the way it's set up, leave me a quick one liner what it is, and I'll go to you your profile and view your workspace…. or if it's not on there, I would kindly ask you to describe it or maybe post a pic. *

I appreciate your help. I'm looking forward to putting a lot of thought into this shop, and I would love to incorporate your ideas that you already know work.

Thanks in advance!

Steve.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The thing about my shop is the old saying "a place for everything and everything in its place". I have lots of strategically located storage and a whole set of "cubby holes" that hold various handheld tools.

You can see my workshop at my profile and some more pictures of the workbench (especially the storage area) in my projects.

In my opinion, having a place for everything and staying organized is essential.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Rich, I am hoping to be more organized after this project. I'm thinking about putting everything on a modular system, cabinets and all. That way, over the years, my shop can evolve as my needs do. I really like how organized you are… you have a great shop.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know what you are doing for a floor but if you are installing one I'd highly recommended under floor dust collection and stationary equipment wiring. It really reduces the clutter.My shop is posted.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

In my Shop/garage, I have Some places for things and Things for the Places…. 
... BUT, for the most time, they are not there.

I have more things than places to store them…
as a result, it looks like Holy Crap most of the time…
and I would not wish it on my worst enemy…

Therefore, I shall remain quuiet… and look for all of the cool ideas that others present…
... then patiently wait to see YOUR finished barn.

I hope you understand… LOL… If you don't, I'm sure others will.  

Sounds like you're making good progress there, Steve.

Spring is only 3+ months away… will be interesting.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Steve

I presume your shop is bigger than mine (14 X 21) but the two things I did that I like is my mitersaw counter and my catch table/assembly table/storage unit. These are pictured in my shop pictures and projects. I am very pleased with my cyclone dust collection unit I put in from Penn State. I did a blog "dust collection In" and it tells you about the system and how I put it in. Looking forward to seeing the progress of your new shop. Please feel free to ask me any questions.

God Bless
tom


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, I like my Wired Remote Control Dust Deputy… saves me a lot of steps…

... but with all of your room, you would not need it…

... I do love it… though…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Steve;

About the best advice for laying out a wood shop is place the stationary tools in the order in which they're used. We have a miter saw set up near the door, so as we bring in lumber we can rough cut it to length. It actually is mounted on a lumber rack, so we can grab a board, and cross cut it right there.

From there it gets ripped or surfaced. So we have the table saw next in lin, then the planner and the jointer is next to that. The jointer is on a mobile base, so it gets moved to where it will be most convenient for the task at hand. It often sits close to the table saw during use, so we can move lumber back and forth between the two machines. From there, it's a matter of setting up ducst collection and electric, where need for the machines and benches.

Smaller hand held power tools are located near the work bench, or assembly benches, so there is little time spent walking between the tools, and the area they're needed. We have assembly benches with drawers on one side of it, and shallow shelves on the other side. The drawers house hand tools, while the shelves hold cans of screws, buscuits, wood glue, and screw guns.

All in all, the set up is very good, as we're not wasting a lot of time walking back and forth. I believe the shop is posted.

Try to remember to enjoy the process. It can be a lot of fun setting up a shop.

Lee


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with Rich - "a place for everything and everything in its place". 
Even if its not there a lot of the times, when you do clean up and put it away it is there in it's rightful spot. 
My shop seems to get messier the more I am in it. Yet when I have lost something I start to put things away and voila! I find what I am looking for - eventually!
I absolutley hate it when my husband comes into *'MY' *shop and uses something and doesn't put it away and its not in its rightful spot! (eventhough it is" our "stuff & our shop- *NOT*)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't have this, but have you thought about placing your DC pipes/runs in the floor?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think one thing I did with my shop (21X21) is I insulated it and then I covered the walls with 3/4 inch plywood, covered by 1/2 inch pine beadboard. It looks like paneling. This way I can screw cabinets and other wall mounted holders etc. anywhere on the walls without looking for studs.


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

You might find the Grizzly Workshop Planner to be helpful in laying out you shop.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

The more I put together my own small shop (typical 2-car garage) and the more I consider its layout as it concerns dust collection, the more I like the idea to cluster all stationary machines that require dust collection in the center of the shop (where the dust collector is located as well). I think this is the most efficient setup, it will allow me to hide the unsightly air ducts, and it will provide more space along the walls for workbench stations and storage.

Just a thought…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Steve,
I don't think there are one or two things only that I like about my shop…. I really don't have anything favorite that I like over the other….I like eveything about it…...I built all the shop furniture, cabinets, assembly tables, workbench, etc…...I do like that I have 72 wall and floor outlets, and the d.c, along with my h&a system is in a seperate room to kill the noise….. I like the layout,room, and the newest thing I built is the outfeed tables for my table saws (yes-- I have 2 saws…lol). Go to my workshop and take a look, and maybe you can get an idea or two, or more…..Happy hunting for shop ideas…....use whatever you can find to help with your build…..these guys (and gals) won't care….. I don't…...


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

One thing I find useful is to keep the power cords on power tools neatly tucked away. You can buy fancy clamps for this but I just use PVC pipe cut in small lengths (say 6"). A cheap way to do it & tidies things up.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Set yourself up a dedicated chop saw fence with a stop system. I have the Kreg fence and stops set up in 
my shop, and I really love being able to walk up to my chopsaw and dial in an accurate measurement just like my tablesaw.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Starting "fresh" poses exciting opportunities and challenges. In '07 I graduated from a garage to a separate 24'x28' building, my "Workshop in the Woods" ( http://lumberjocks.com/8iowa/blog/6298 ). Since writing this blog I have made some changes, including the addition of a bathroom, and I plan to update the blog this spring when I get back U.P. there.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

my shop is small and I am frustrated with my lack of space every single day, but I have a plywood floor which is great on my feet and is certainly a lot gentler on my tools when I drop them.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

When I started on my shop, the first time I nailed everything together and to the wall. The next three times I used screws. Saves the wood and makes it easier to relocate things you find are a problem in their location.

Good luck and best wishes to you.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

There's not much of anything that is very special about my shop except that I've tried to use my small space as best as I have been able and have tried to put good quality equipment in it. My shop is a work in process and I am so proud and thankful for it. I'm not ashamed for anyone to see it.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Central heat and air makes working pleasant year 'round.

What I miss in my shop is a finished ceiling. Exposed joists are a pain because they absorb light and collect dust.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

my shop works very well for me:

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/workshop

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1830

You have to put a lot of thoughts in it before you do anything and then as you build the shop things change and then they fall in place.
In addition except for the walls and openings , you can always move the things around later on.
A shop is living, this is not a static thing,. it grows and it changes all the time


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

My son got a number of small cardboard boxes (abt 6"X9"X15").Having all the same size helps
I cut out the front half of the box so I can see whats inside or write on the front.
It's amazing how much space you can save by puting all like items together.
Also provides ease of access, just pull out the box you need. A bit like a shoe store. LOL


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Steve, I'm about in the same boat as you having just purchased a house with a 16'x20' workshop, and decided to make it mine. And I too have been researching the various workshop plans here in LJ.

First thing, I decided to do was strip almost everything out in there, and put on a new coat of paint in the walls and ceiling, using a bright light color for the walls. When I found out just how hard concrete floors can be on the back and feet, I put down a subfloor of plywood using talcon screws (very glad that task is done!). I'll lay vinyl tile over that once the temperature gets over 60. My weekend plans are to install six new florescent light fixtures, and giving the old ones to my local Habitat for Humanity.

One thing I just found out from a post last week by JasonD was the concept of French cleats for the walls to hang almost anything you want and they make everything mobile and the layout of your shop more flexible.

Good luck. I'm looking foward to photos.

(Theresa, thanks for the chuckle)


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, thanks all. You have some nice shops, with a lot of great ideas. My finished shop will be 24×32. Since this is a restored barn, the concrete floor is already poured. I would have loved to put electrical service and dust collection in the floor.

@NH_Hermit- I'm going to use a french cleat system throughout the shop.  Here is what i started in my shop some time ago. I love it. It's strong enough to hang even cabinets, etc. When I get things insulated and finished on the inside, I'll use this system thru the walls, around workstations, on assembly carts and outfeed tables. Everything will be modular with no cabinets screwed to the walls or anything. It will be able to be changed up all the time.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you planning on insullating the building. Shouldn't that be done before you hang too much stuff on the walls? Looking forward to seeing the progress on your new shop. Have fun playing.

Tom


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Tom- yes, I'll insulate and finish it inside in the springtime. The pictures from my blog on that last comment were from a couple years ago before I restored the barn this summer. Right now, the barn is gutted inside. I'll install that cleat system after I fully insulate it and sheet the walls.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry for sounding like a fool. I need to read closer.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh gosh, Tom, I didn't think that at all. I know ya better than that!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, All… for your replies. I've been looking thru a lot of your shops and ideas, and it has helped tremendously. I appreciate all your input!


----------

